
Why Cryonics Makes Sense - otoolep
https://waitbutwhy.com/2016/03/cryonics.html
======
otoolep
Pretty interesting analogy...

"You’re on an airplane when you hear a loud sound and things start violently
shaking. A minute later, the captain comes on the speaker and says:

There’s been an explosion in the engine, and the plane is going to crash in 15
minutes. There’s no chance of survival. There is a potential way out—the plane
happens to be transferring a shipment of parachutes, and anyone who would like
to use one to escape the plane may do so. But I must warn you—the parachutes
are experimental and completely untested, with no guarantee to work. We also
have no idea what the terrain will be like down below. Please line up in the
aisle if you’d like a parachute, and the flight attendants will give you one,
show you how to use it and usher you to the emergency exit where you can jump.
Those who choose not to take that option, please remain in your seat—this will
be over soon, and you will feel no pain."

